# Trinity River Shootout!!!



## bayoueddie (Aug 3, 2006)

Is anyone planning an shooting this tournament? Here is the link to the flyer. http://www.bowfishtexas.com/Trinity/2010/TRS2010flyer.htm


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I will be there


----------



## bayoueddie (Aug 3, 2006)

You gunna be in a troller or airboat? We flew over the lake and river a few times this weekend looking for good water and it is slim pickens. I hope it clears up by friday. I'll be in a camo Air Ranger stop and shoot the breeze.​


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Saw your boat last year, we will be trolling. hopefully the water clears up some


----------

